# Female gynaecologist



## cairocat (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello,

I just found out that I'm pregnant and wanted to know if anyone could recommend a good female gynaecologist in the Maadi area? I'm not sure how antenatel care works in Egypt, how much it costs or when to make appointments. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations (for the baby and joining the forum) not sure in which order!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:: Cairo Women Clinic Center ::


----------

